

Photos for your next project, that you won't see on everyone else's site - jamiewilson
http://filterandformat.com

======
jamiewilson
So, I'd really love some feedback on this project. The premise is that there
is a certain amount of value in knowing that an image you are using won't end
up all over the place. But traditional rights-managed photos end up costing a
ton of money.

We are hoping to find the sweet spot in between mass sales of royalty free
images and high cost of a completely exclusive license.

What do you think of the price and how much value would you put on the limited
sales? Would 10 sales at $50 an image be more appealing. Would an option to
"buy out" all the licenses be useful.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I'm really curious to know what
you guys think. Thanks.

